# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  أفضل الأطعمة التي يمكن تناولها في العقد 20 و 30 من العمر

## mohamed73

ما تتناوله خلال هذه الأيام يساعدك عندما  تصل لمرحلة الشيخوخة ، فعندما تتقدم في العمر تختلف متطلباتك من العناصر  الغذائية ، لأن طاقتك تنخفض أكثر مما تكون عليه في مرحلة الشباب ، فالطعام  هو ما يجعلك قويا ، صحيا وقادرا على القيام بمهامك بالشكل المناسب في حياتك  اليومية ، ولكن ما تأكله في مرحلة المراهقة لا يكون نفس ما يتطلبه جسمك  عندما تبلغ الثلاثين أو الأربعين من عمرك .فهناك العديد من التغيرات التي تطرأ على  جسمك مع التقدم في العمر ، بداية من التغيرات الهرمونية وحتى كثافة العظام ،  وهذه التغيرات تحدث مع مرور الزمن من عقد لآخر ، لذلك يصبح من الضروري  تعلم كيفية تغذية الجسم ، مما يساعدك على الوقاية من الأمراض والمشكلات  الصحية التي يمكن أن تواجهك مع مرور الأيام ، وما تأكله الآن يحدد حالتك  الصحية لاحقا .*الأطعمة التي يجب تناولها خلال العقد العشرين :**1- البروتين :* يعتبر  البروتين أساس لبناء الجسم ، وفي هذه المرحلة العمرية أنت مازلت تبني جسمك ،  لذلك فالبروتين هام جدا للاستمرار والنمو ، فيوصى بتناول الأطعمة الغنية  بالبروتين إذا كنت في هذا العقد ، ومن أهمها الدجاج ، البيض والأسماك .*2- الكربوهيدرات المركبة :*  يحتاج الأشخاص في العقد العشرين من عمرهم الحصول على جميع العناصر  الغذائية التي تتطلبها أجسامهم لتصبح صحتهم مثالية ، فالكربوهيدرات المركبة  مثل البطاطا الحلوة ، الكينوا والأرز البني تعد من الأطعمة الموصى بها ،  لأنها تمد الجسم بالطاقة المستدامة التي يحتاجها هؤلاء الأشخاص عندما  يكونون في حالة نشاط دائما ، وتعتبر من أفضل الأطعمة الصحية في هذا العقد .*3- المكسرات والبذور :*  يجب تناول المكسرات والبذور في العقد العشرين من العمر ، حيث تؤخذ في  الإعتبار معدلات الميتابوليزم التي تتناقص مستقبلا ، بالإضافة إلى ذلك فأنت  تحتاج الوقاية من بعض المشكلات الصحية مثل هشاشة العظام ، التهاب المفاصل وغيرهم ، لذلك يجب الحصول على كمية الفيتامينات والمعادن الكافية من البذور والمكسرات .*4- الأطعمة الغنية بالكالسيوم :*  إن العقد العشرين هو الفترة التي تستثمر فيها صحتك ، فما تاكله الآن يعود  على جسمك بالنفع في العقد الثلاثين ، والأطعمة الغنية بالكالسيوم تساعد في  تقوية العظام وتحافظ على الصحة حتى ستين سنة قادمة .*5- الأطعمة التي توازن الهرمونات :*  تتأثر حالة البشرة الصحية عندما تكون في حالة نشاط دائم ، تستيقظ متأخرا  وتتعرض للعوامل الخارجية ياستمرار ، لذلك يجب دعم نظامك الغذائي بالأطعمة  التي يمكنها الحفاظ على توازن الهرمونات والوقاية من التعرض للجفاف ، فهذا  أمرا هام للغاية ، فيساعد ذلك على نضارة بشرتك ووقايتها من العيوب ، ومن  أهم هذه الأطعمة التوت ، الزبادي ، الجوز “عين الجمل” والشوفان ، وتعتبر هذه الاطعمة من أفضل الأطعمة التي يجب إضافتها لحمية العقد العشرين .*الأطعمة التي يجب تناولها في مرحلة العقد الثلاثين :**1- حساء العظام :* يساعد  حساء العظام على دعم صحة المعدة ، الجهاز المناعي ، صحة المفاصل ويقلل  السليوليت ، مما يسهل مهمة الحفاظ على ما قمت به من تأسيس للصحة في العقد  العشرين ، لذلك يعتبر حساء العظام من أفضل الأطعمة التي ينصح بتناولها في  هذا العقد .*2- الأطعمة الخارقة :*  تعتبر هذه الأطعمة هامة ورئيسية أثناء العقد الثلاثين ، وخصوصا عندما يتم  تناولها مع العائلة ، حيث تعمل على التحكم في العقل مما يزيد من القدرات  الإدراكية والذكاء ، وهذه الأطعمة غنية بالبوليفينول ، وتعمل كمضادات أكسدة  قوية لحماية المخ ، ومن أهم هذه الأطعمة زيت الزيتون ، زيت جوز الهند ، السلمون ، التوت الأزرق والبيض ، وجميعها أمثلة بسيطة على ذلك . *3- مضادات الأكسدة :*  تعتبر هذه الفترة بداية ظهور التجاعيد والشعر الأبيض ، وللوقاية من هذه  التغيرات التي تبدأ في الظهور مع تخطي الثلاثين من العمر وتأجيلها قدر  الإمكان ،لذلك ينصح  بتناول كميات كبيرة من مضادات الأكسدة ، والتي توجد في  الخضروات الورقية والملونة ، فالفواكه الإستوائية والتوت تساعدك في أن  تشعر بالشباب وتجعلك تبدو صغيرا في السن ، ولذلك تعد الأطعمة الغنية  بمضادات الأكسدة من أفضل الأطعمة التي يجب تناولها في هذه المرحلة . *4- البيض والأسماك الزيتية :* يشير خبراء التغذية أن الرجال عندما يتخطون الثلاثين من عمرهم فإن هرمون التيستيسترون  يبدأ في التناقص بنسبة 1% كل عام ، لذلك يجب تناول الأطعمة التي تحافظ على  توازن الهرمونات ، ومن أهمها البيض والأسماك الدهنية ، وكلاهما غنيا  بالدهون الصحية وفيتامين د .*5- منتجات الحليب قليلة الدسم :*  قد تبدأ في فقدان كتلة العظام بعد سن 35 عام ، لذلك يجب تناول كمية مناسبة  من الكالسيوم ، ومنتجات الحليب مثل الحليب ، الجبن ، الزبادي والجبن القريش تعد من أفضل الاختيارات التي توفر لك ما تحتاجه من الكالسيوم .

----------


## octasıos

مشكوووووووووووووور

----------

